# How to exercise pet shetlands.



## Nicky1970 (Oct 2, 2014)

We are taking in two shetland mares in a couple of days. Mother 12 yrs and 4 yr old daughter. Very exciting and a bit nervous. I had a pony as a child and can ride but these are for pets. I wondered how happy they will be without working and trying to think of ways to exercise them. Niether has been ridden ever and i was hoping for ideas or advice. They are rotund at present and although they will naturally slim down in winter i want to do my best to keep the little lovelies happy, healthy and safe.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

hi. I have a Shetland who was used primarily for driving. He has been ridden but he hates it and hates children with a passion to the point he will bite and kick them. He is now 40+ and I have had him for 21 years or thereabouts.

He is fit and healthy and has a constant companion with a sec A. I don't feed him at all in warmer months and he has a small amount of hay in winter and the last couple of years he has had a small feed too cos he now has no teeth.

Every winter we think maybe this will be his last....only difference now with him though is he is a bit slower than he was and his eyesight isn't as sharp....plus he stopped biting and kicking.

He came to me as a debt and has never been used at all but has always played with the secA and if we had foals to wean, I would put the Sec A and Shetland out with foals....and he has loved his job ever since.

I only bring him indoors if the weather is severe, otherwise he is walking about all day long and this seems to have been enough exercise for him.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for replying. He sounds a treasure, the young girl is a love. She follows you around and is cuddly and the 12 yr old is a little timid so needs time just being groomed and led etc. they are going on a hillside paddock and that will give them some exercise i guess. I could lead them out when i walk the dogs. They can carry the picnic and water! I have read plenty about feeding and this paddock will certainly be ample for thos year, i will put out hay if it snows and just keep an eye on the fat tummies! Did your shetland ever get laminitis. It does worry me&#128052;


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

that sounds just what they would need. I think we end up with problems with them by overfeeding.Weather is harsh in winter on Shetland and they survive up there by eating seaweed in winter.

The first year we got the shetland I did feed him but only a small feed and his coat fell out. I spoke to a woman from the Shetland rescue and she said he was over heating cos of what I was feeding so I stopped and never had a problem since.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The idea of walking them out with the dogs is appealing 

I'm sure they would enjoy the change of scenery, once they have settled and are less nervous.

The biggest problem is, as you say, over feeding so keeping them off rich, lush grass is most important and not over pampering them. 

How lucky they are to have found a loving home - I'm a bit jealous


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

you could try breaking the 4 year old to drive, they're really strong little buggers so if you buy a little lightweight cart she'll be fine.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> you could try breaking the 4 year old to drive, they're really strong little buggers so if you buy a little lightweight cart she'll be fine.


excellent idea. Ours did like being driven but not ridden.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

It may be a bit of shock to a 12 year old but the 4 year old could be broken to drive and you could long rein / lunge both of them if they took to it.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh i would love to do some work with the four old. The older i know was a brood mare until the last four years or so. Thanks for all the ideas. I will be watching closely for lami. I am hoping that the grass is ok for them. Its certainly not lush but not been touched by grazing animals for years. i will let them settle and have plenty bonding time over winter then i will buy a bridle in the spring and start some gentle schooling. I have a large flat area i can use so that will be good. I love the idea of driving and my 10 year old son would love it too. Its going to be interesting lol


----------

